# Looking for small farm/ homestead



## gkyork (Oct 27, 2013)

Hello 
I am new to HT and I am looking for a small farm or homestead(around 10 acres) in East TX. Really want to be near Dallas or Garland, so any of the small communities within an hours drive from Dallas/Garland is ideal. Our new place will need a fairly large home(at least 4 BR) 
I am hoping to find maybe some one who is looking to retire from farming/ranching and is looking for a family that can pick up the reins from you. Ideal situation will be working along side of you till you feel comfortable selling to me. Traditional bank financing is out of reach for me but will gladly commit to some kind of owner financing arrangement. Please reply this message and we can exchange emails for further conversation.
Thanks and God Bless!!


----------

